# Electronics in Japan



## TravelMom

Hello

Looking for some information on what electronics I can move from our home in the US to Japan since the electrical output is different. Will we need special adapters that I can buy here prior to moving?
For the electronics, will it be plug and play once we have figured out a way to charge it or will I need to update settings?

Sony Television: Do we need some sort of adapter?
Ipad: Will the American one work in Japan?
IMac: Will the American one work in Japan?
DS+Wii + Games : Will the American one work in Japan? What about the charger? 
Roku: Does this work or will I need to mess around with proxy addresses?
Netflix: I really really hope someone knows a way to stream Netflix successfully.
Kitchen Appliances : Toaster/Coffee Maker/Small Oven/Mixer-Grinder.

Goodness our family does rely a lot on electronics ...yikes 

Any info will help. Thanks!


----------



## Joppa

TravelMom said:


> Hello
> 
> Looking for some information on what electronics I can move from our home in the US to Japan since the electrical output is different. Will we need special adapters that I can buy here prior to moving?
> For the electronics, will it be plug and play once we have figured out a way to charge it or will I need to update settings?
> 
> Sony Television: Do we need some sort of adapter?
> Ipad: Will the American one work in Japan?
> IMac: Will the American one work in Japan?
> DS+Wii + Games : Will the American one work in Japan? What about the charger?
> Roku: Does this work or will I need to mess around with proxy addresses?
> Netflix: I really really hope someone knows a way to stream Netflix successfully.
> Kitchen Appliances : Toaster/Coffee Maker/Small Oven/Mixer-Grinder.
> 
> Goodness our family does rely a lot on electronics ...yikes
> 
> Any info will help. Thanks!


From what I know:
TV: Japan has moved over to all digital (except the parts affected by the earthquake). While your TV will work, I'm not sure about the tuner and you will probably have to get a digital set-top box in Japan (starts from 5000 to 10000yen).
Ipad and IMac: They work in the sense that voltage is no problem (US 110V vs Japan 100V). If you want wifi or internet access, you need to find out what is available in your accommodation.
Games: Again the consoles will work plugged into your TV. There may be a compatibility problem with games on sale in Japan because of regional coding, where it applies.
Roku and Netfix: US-programs will probably be blocked and you need a workaround, such as VPN. There are several possibilities.
Kitchen appliances: They will all work and plugs are on the whole compatible.


----------



## Rube

Your mac stuff should work fine. You can use the wii but only with games that you bring from home. 

I got netflix working on my TV but you need to have a fiber optic internet connection and a vpn service, mine costs something like $100 a year but it works. You'll either need to buy a modem that can do DD-WRT or set up VPN in your computer and share the connection to your TV and roku box.


----------



## TravelMom

Rube said:


> Your mac stuff should work fine. You can use the wii but only with games that you bring from home.
> 
> I got netflix working on my TV but you need to have a fiber optic internet connection and a vpn service, mine costs something like $100 a year but it works. You'll either need to buy a modem that can do DD-WRT or set up VPN in your computer and share the connection to your TV and roku box.


Thanks Rube.

Did you set up the VPN service when you were in the US itself or from Japan?
I will buy a compatible router but is setting up DD-WRT relatively easy? Did you test your setup in the US? I just want to make sure I have all the hardware needed for this setup


----------



## Rube

I just ordered mine here in Japan. Setting up DD-WRT on a router can be difficult and unless it's an official firmware they can be spotty. I would recommend buying your router in the states so you have an English one. I'm sure there are better ones out there but Buffalo wzr-hp-g301nh is cheap and wireless and has an official DD-WRT firmware version for it that you can download off their site and install through the router itself which makes it very easy. 

I normally get about 80mbps connection without VPN turned on and 12mbps seconds with it turned on and an IP address in Cali, I think you need 5ish for HD streaming which I get no problems.


----------



## Rube

By the way, you don't need a router to use VPN is you don't mind sharing your internet connection through your mac book which can handle VPN natively, you'd just have to leave your computer on when you want to watch TV though.


----------



## aciara14

TravelMom said:


> Hello
> 
> Looking for some information on what electronics I can move from our home in the US to Japan since the electrical output is different. Will we need special adapters that I can buy here prior to moving?
> For the electronics, will it be plug and play once we have figured out a way to charge it or will I need to update settings?
> 
> Sony Television: Do we need some sort of adapter?
> Ipad: Will the American one work in Japan?
> IMac: Will the American one work in Japan?
> DS+Wii + Games : Will the American one work in Japan? What about the charger?
> Roku: Does this work or will I need to mess around with proxy addresses?
> Netflix: I really really hope someone knows a way to stream Netflix successfully.
> Kitchen Appliances : Toaster/Coffee Maker/Small Oven/Mixer-Grinder.
> 
> Goodness our family does rely a lot on electronics ...yikes
> 
> Any info will help. Thanks!


As for adaptors, if they are 3-prong plugs, then yes, you will need 3-to-2 pin adaptors, as outlets here are generally 2 pin. It is possible to get some 3-2 pin adaptors here in Japan, but might be cheaper/easier to bring them with you.

I wouldn't bring a TV, as you can get them easily here. Just seems like a pain to move!

Your iPad and Mac will work here, and though the voltage doesn't pose a problem, it may run down your iPad battery faster (this happened with a Macbook Pro I brought from the US when I first moved here). 

Your DS & Wii should also work, although like others have mentioned, you won't be able to use Japanese games, etc., on them. My husband and I have 2 PS2s (one US, one Japanese) and a PS3 (Japanese). The American PS2 is generally used for the American games I already had, and occasionally some of the American DVDs I brought. (Though now we watch things mostly online/via iTunes, etc.)

I'm not sure about Roku or Netflix, though I do know folks here who do Netflix. I suppose if you already have the account and there isn't an issue with proxies/server, it should work. 

Kitchen appliances: You can get nearly everything you want here, and for cheap, so not necessarily worth bringing. You can get cheap toaster ovens at secondhand shops (in great condition). Mixers, blenders, etc., are all relatively inexpensive as well (unless you have really nice ones already). All of these will need two pin adaptors if they are 3 pin. 

I should note most places won't come with a full-size oven here (if they do at all), and that most people use toaster-ovens in place of real ovens. It is possible to get larger "small" ovens here (my husband and I have one) and they cost around 20,000 yen and up.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MrSparkle80

All this was helpful. I wasn't planning on bringing my TV, but I will be bring some electronics and washer/dryer and fridge. Have to have all the illegally shipped beer stored in a cool spot.


----------

